# 'Sack the Trolls' or 'How to ignore annoying sh*ts!'



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

This forum is superb. Its full of very helpful members whose opinions I value. 
I dont always agree with those opinions and views but thats what makes it all so interesting.

However there are some annoying t*ts, Trolls, whose sole purpose is to wind people up just because of the open nature of these forums. Those are the ones whose opinion I do not value and I NEVER want to see another post from and now I dont.

You can ignore their posts too by adding them to your Foes list like this:

Go to your profile page.
Go to the tab in your control panel 'Friends & Foes'
Select 'Manage Foes'
Add the troll username to the list
Click Submit
Confirm you want to do this
Enjoy . . . .


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Good idea - there's three I'm getting rid of right now.

I've been a member of this forum for years and never had to do this before  .


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Cheers mate. Fully agree.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ta me too xx


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

I like. A lot.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

WozzaTT said:


> Good idea - there's three I'm getting rid of right now.
> I've been a member of this forum for years and never had to do this before  .


I know - its a damned shame but now we are free . . . 8)


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Now, where's the sport in that? :?


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> However there are some annoying t*ts, Trolls, whose sole purpose is to wind people up just because of the open nature of these forums. Those are the ones whose opinion I do not value and I NEVER want to see another post from and now I dont.


Am I one of them? oh I forgot if I am you won't be getting this and therefore there wont be an answer - Q tumble weed :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> ta me too xx


He wont have got that mate :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

BrianR said:


> Am I one of them? oh I forgot if I am you won't be getting this and therefore there wont be an answer - Q tumble weed :lol:


I bet I am. My tumbleweed ratio is astronomical.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > Am I one of them? oh I forgot if I am you won't be getting this and therefore there wont be an answer - Q tumble weed :lol:
> ...


  you think far too highly of your tumbleweed factor - :wink: you and Brian R are still coming through loud and clear - its the 'deliberate' idiots I filter out not those just with opinions. In fact theres only 2 in my list :wink:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

grasmere said:


> its the 'deliberate' idiots I filter out not those just with opinions. In fact theres only 2 in my list :wink:


Testing.. Testing.. 1.. 2.. 3..


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i just put * in; but now i can't see any post.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

You can always close your browser if you don't like what you see .

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

grasmere said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > BrianR said:
> ...


Thanks ian , glad to hear it mate


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Superb thanks for this!


----------

